# Crescent No 1



## PhilipJ (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello fellow Cabers,

Recently received my latest project and thought I would post some pics and see if my fellow Cabe members might be able to help me out. I purchased an 1895ish Crescent No1from a fellow Cabe member and plan to bring it back to riding condition. I enjoy removing the patina (I call it rust/corrosion) and exposing what is left of the original bike. I have posted pics of previous bikes I have worked on as a reference for what I plan for the Crescent. The seat and pedals are not original to the bike and I'm pretty sure I will have to replace the front rim. It's really warped and cracked. The Crescent is a great looking bike and I'm excited to work on it. I have restored several sets of wood rims before. I true the rims, sand them and apply shellac. I want to do the same with the rims and wooden handlebars on the crescent. I was wondering what others would recommend on repairing the bars. The bars have several chunks of wood gouged out of them. Also the wood is slightly crushed where the stem mounts on the bars. Like I said, I plan to sand the bars down and shellac them. I thought this would allow me more options to properly restore the bars. I was thinking about a wood sealant and epoxy filler. I know I would have to work at matching the color but I'm sure my R/C airplane building experience would help me with that part.

If anyone has any advice it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## bombollis (Feb 16, 2016)

I know the original owner of this bike. He still has the original leaf spring saddle that he kept when he first sold the bike! I bet he would sell that saddle to you if u are interested in it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilipJ (Feb 16, 2016)

That would be great! Please let him know I'm interested in the seat. 

That being said I'm sure your friend isn't the original owner as he would be really old.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## highwheel431 (Feb 16, 2016)

I believe that this is an 1896.  The seat post is larger and of a "T" shape.  1894 & 95  No.1's had a much smaller diameter seatpost and they were "7" in shape.


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 16, 2016)

the first picture is a picture of a nice bike

the Crescent also is, but I would leave her in a un restored condtion....she is beautifull as she is

.....in French they say: " ....dans son jus...!!  (= in its original state/condition)


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 16, 2016)

It Looks Like a 30" Wheels Kind of Frame!!!!
Just My Thinking!

Good Luck!


----------



## locomotion (Feb 17, 2016)

that is a very nice bike

would be great with it's original seat, hope you can buy it back from the 120 years old gentleman


----------



## PhilipJ (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for the feedback about the Crescent. I was wondering about the "It Looks Like a 30" Wheels Kind of Frame!!!!" comment. I measured the rims and they are the same size as rims on my other 28" bikes. To ensure the Crescent doesn't have the wrong size rims on a 30" bike I was wondering how do I determine if the Crescent is a 30" wheels bike? Anyone know what measurements I should take of the frame and forks? I really want to do this bike right. "It Looks Like a 30" Wheels Kind of Frame!!!" comments don't really help me determine accurately what I have and how to move forward with this bike. 

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## bricycle (Feb 17, 2016)

PhilipJ said:


> Thanks to everyone for the feedback about the Crescent. I was wondering about the "It Looks Like a 30" Wheels Kind of Frame!!!!" comment. I measured the rims and they are the same size as rims on my other 28" bikes. To ensure the Crescent doesn't have the wrong size rims on a 30" bike I was wondering how do I determine if the Crescent is a 30" wheels bike? Anyone know what measurements I should take of the frame and forks? I really want to do this bike right. "It Looks Like a 30" Wheels Kind of Frame!!!" comments don't really help me determine accurately what I have and how to move forward with this bike.
> 
> Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...




Hi Phil, I would think the wheels are original, especially due to the fact that the rear axle is relieved to accept the narrow dropouts. I couldn't even get a round axle in there! Yea, front has lots of room for tire, but let's not forget that space would easily be gobbled up by a spoon brake assy.
Rear has considerable less clearance and may take a 30, but would be pretty close. I have an unknown frame that easily accepts my 30" hoops I got from another CABEr. I'm sure frames were made to accept either size also.


----------



## PhilipJ (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks Bri!! I'm trying to learn as much as I can. I was just confused about the 30" wheel comment. As always you are a great help. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------

